# music wire springs?



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

were can you get them at and will a double jawed 1.5 be fast enough to catch a fox if I put the music wire springs on them


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Most trap supply dealers carry music springs. I feel that a 1.5 coilspring is the perfect size foothold trap for fox because it gives you a nice pad catch most of the time.


----------

